# VINTAGE DUNELT BICYCLE MADE IN ENGLAND



## tomsjack (Jul 6, 2018)

*VINTAGE DUNELT BICYCLE MADE IN ENGLAND On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DUNELT-BICYCLE-MADE-IN-ENGLAND/182220461832?*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 6, 2018)

Where did they come up with that price, ouch!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2018)

That's funny! Shipping only $210.77 which is more than the bike is worth.


----------

